# What is Basswood good for???



## Tim'sTurnings (May 15, 2009)

My daughter just dropped off some Basswood from a gentleman from the medical office in which she works. They think it would be good material for making pens.

I got 8 pieces that are 2 foot long X 7 1/2 in. wide X 2" thick, and three fairly large boxes of ends of pieces all 2" thick.

I read on the internet that Basswood is a semi-soft, light colored wood with not much character in the grain, what there is of it. And is used in carving, which I don't do.

The guy that sent it only wants a pen in return, I can do that. But should I make any to sell? I think they would be too soft and pretty plain looking, in IMO. I would like to use it for something because it actually is very light colored and clean, nice looking wood, just don't think it would be suitable for turning.

Any ideas of what to do with the wood?
Thanks, Tim.


----------



## jkeithrussell (May 15, 2009)

It is great for scroll saw work, band saw boxes, intarsia.  I used a 3x3 piece a couple of weeks ago for a band saw box (ended up in the trash, but not the wood's fault).  Probably not that great as the main material for pens, but it could be used for accents on pens.


----------



## DennisM (May 15, 2009)

Dont know about pens, but I know we use in in drum shells alot on the lower end kits. 

Might be ok stabilized and dyed?


----------



## cdbakkum (May 15, 2009)

Basswood is an excellant wood for burning small indoor signs. like this
On Dancer
On Prancer
On Master Card
On Visa

Carl


----------



## hughbie (May 15, 2009)

flat slabs, about 1/2" thick are good for wood burnings......


----------



## skywizzard (May 15, 2009)

The lack of noticable grain, being fairly soft yet a pretty strong wood makes it ideal for carving.  I am currently working on a piece now.  I have just recently started carving and it is almost as addictive as penturning.....  I have not tried turning, but would suspect that it would be a pretty boring pen.


----------



## Woodlvr (May 15, 2009)

When I worked at WC I recall some people buying it for carving. I use some for 3D scrolling,  ah well I attempt to use it.:redface:


----------



## Robert Taylor (May 15, 2009)

*basswood*

seems like i've heard it is good for fishing lures.


----------



## GouletPens (May 15, 2009)

It's a little soft and a little plain for pen making. The most common use I know for basswood is for woodcarving. It's stable, light, and easy to work. There are much more impressive woods you can use for pens though, unless you want to carve or woodburn on the pen???


----------



## neurotictim (May 15, 2009)

Guitar and bass manufacturers use it frequently, being of decent weight, good resonant properties, and ease of working.  It's used almost exclusively for instruments that are going to be painted, though, and typically is found in the lower-end instruments.

I would turn a few and dye them, see what happens.  Some wood takes to dye better than others, but I've noticed a lot of people like plain ole dyed wood.


----------



## redfishsc (May 15, 2009)

Makes great fishing bobbers. Just cut them in 1/2" and 3/4" blanks (ie, thin and thick), 1.5- 3" long (short and long... assortment). Drill them out on the lathe with the drill bit you have closest to the size of a toothpick. 

Don't even round them. Use them square, and just dip them in polyurethane for a cheap coat of water seal. 

When you are ready to use them, run the fishing line through them and peg them in place with the toothpick. 



And for a REALLY weird use of basswood, reef aquarium keepers (like me) sometimes use basswood to make very fine air diffusers to drive protein skimmers (foam generators) to remove dissolved organic compounds from the water (ie, like the foam on beer and soda). 

Here is a link to one in action:
http://www.captivereefing.com/showthread.php?t=1911

Here's the basics of how a skimmer works (if you find it interesting)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_skimmer


----------



## Mack C. (May 15, 2009)

Here's a pen turned from Basswood to give you some idea what it looks like. It can be easily dyed any colour to provide some attraction.











This was for my SiL who fancies himself as a Bass fisherman!


----------



## Bob Hewson (May 15, 2009)

As other have noted it is good to woodburn (pyrography).  Why not turn a pen and decorate it with woodburning details ie. pattern, leaves, etc.

Why not cut it and insert a contrasting wood.  How about a celtic knot?

Using a pen wizard add a pattern and fill with contrasting epoxy/glitter/ebbossing powder.


----------



## stolicky (May 15, 2009)

I think reading between the lines....

If you want something other than a plain looking pen, some creativity must be employed: carving, burning, segmenting, inlay, etc..

However, he may not care what it actually looks like.  It may have more sentimental value?


----------



## leehljp (May 15, 2009)

Plain grain and uneventful blanks usually do very well with designs, unusual or curved shapes, rings, grooves, etc.


----------



## mel dunlap (May 15, 2009)

The Bass wood would make some beautiful pens, once they are dyed and stabilized. This I know from experience. Yes, there is very little, if any character, but add color and stabilization, along with a piece or two of segemented other woods, your person would not know if he has a piece of oak, or Bass wood.

Mel Dunlap


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (May 15, 2009)

I've done a basswood pen to have another one from a Maine wood, it is Linden up here.  It is a boring pen however, turned fine and took a friction finish just fine.  I have also turned a couple of bowls from it, just because I had some bigger stuff to work with.  You have to keep a sharp tool as the fibers just crush over and don't cut with a dull tool.  Great practice.  Sounds like the price was right.  Personally I am always happy to barter for wood, I got some great plum and apple recently for a pen and a small bowl from it.


----------



## esears (May 15, 2009)

I also use it to turn bowls as it is generally pretty cheap for large pieces. I don't have any other way to get wood other than to buy it, so I tend to look for bargains. As others have said, also great for segmenting.


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (May 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for so many suggestions and ideas of what I can do with all the Basswood that was given to me. All of it is ready to be worked with, no logs or limbs. It is all cut, dried and ready to go! I will make the gentleman that gave it to me a pen, not sure what variation I will make, then find a place to store it all and figure out how many nice things I can turn.

Thanks again, Tim.


----------



## jimm1 (May 16, 2009)

Thank him for the piece of wood from his collection with a piece from your collection.  Don't turn basswood.  Carving is its only good craft use.


----------



## GouletPens (May 16, 2009)

You could always laminate it with lacewood (otherwise known as fish oak). Fish oak and basswood....wouldn't be really pretty, but the names are interesting for anyone who fishes!


----------

